# Hello from Romania



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Welcome, Serenial! :welcome:

I live in Spain, and I am also training in dressage, athough I do not like competing. I have lots of friends here from Romania, but none of them ride. When you have a chance, I'd love to see some photos of your Rock. I love Friesians, but they are too large and bouncy for me (I have had a back injury).


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello, and welcome! It's always good to see people from different countries posting here. I am an American living in the Philippines. Most horses here are small, feral types. But they are tough and handle the climate well. Yes, we would love to see photos of your area and your horse!


----------



## Serenial (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you for the warm welcome. It's nice to meet people as enthused about horses as me.

By demand, here are a few views from a nearby place from where I live (in attachments).


----------



## Serenial (Mar 13, 2018)

Also, a few pics of my friesian (and me, aka the guy riding him :smile


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome Serenial, 
Such beautiful photos from where you live, Thank you for showing them. I've heard that Brasov is wonderful place to live and visit. 

Your boy Rock is gorgeous, I hope he heals well for you. Ligaments take a long time and you can't be in any rush. My mare tore her ligaments in her hock and it took about 18 months before I was back up on her and riding. Even then I took it easy because I didn't want her to re injure it.

Looking forward to seeing more posts from you.


----------



## Serenial (Mar 13, 2018)

LoriF said:


> Welcome Serenial,
> Such beautiful photos from where you live, Thank you for showing them. I've heard that Brasov is wonderful place to live and visit.
> 
> Your boy Rock is gorgeous, I hope he heals well for you. Ligaments take a long time and you can't be in any rush. My mare tore her ligaments in her hock and it took about 18 months before I was back up on her and riding. Even then I took it easy because I didn't want her to re injure it.
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome LoriF. I really hope you get to visit Brasov sometime. It really is a very wonderful place. 

As for the ligament injury, we got the ok to start walking under saddle 2 weeks ago (vet said even short trot would be ok), but something still does not feel quite right (no lameness, but his tendon was again a bit swolen after our last 10 minute walk). I've already booked another discussion with a vet in the weekend :-( . Right now competition is out of the question,even though the vet said he'll be up and fit pretty quickly. I'm far to affraid about what might happen to him if I stress him phisically again. I do hope for a recovery for just pleasure riding though.

It's hard sometimes with these 1000lbs kiddos.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi from Portugal, Serenial 
It's nice to see people from so many different countries, I hope you enjoy this community as much as I do 
Wow, such wonderful place you live at. And your horse is just.... Magnificent for lack of a better word. It's one of my favourite breeds, you know? I never had the chance to ride one, here in Portugal the king is the lusitano horse, or you see a lot of cross breeding between mostly tb/arabian/lusitano. I get to see friesians once a year if I go to the national horse fair, and that's it :-(

I hope your boy gets well soon!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome!
Rock is stunning!! <3!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome!

Rock is stunning like @Zexious said!! And the country is beautiful!!

I *LOVE* this picture!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! your horse is very handsome and grand! and the scenery is also grand. I come from a mountainous land, also, so for me, such landscapes are normal.
If I remember correctly, the movie "Cold Mountain" was filmed in Romania because they needed that kind of rolling hill/mountain, and a place with few roads or power lines (the story takes place in the mid 1800's US).


----------



## Serenial (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow! Awesome welcome everyone! Thank you all for the warm thoughts and compliments. It's really nice to meet you all.
@tinyliny some of the scenes from Cold Mountain were filmed maybe 5-6 miles from where I live (actually on the outskirts of the town I reside in). All the people from around here remember with foundness those times.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wanted to welcome you and thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures. I love this Forum because we have perspectives from literally around the world. 

Hope Rock’s healing continues to go well!


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

Also Welcome from Florida.I think your Horse is a beautiful boy.Your country looks wonderful.I am originally from the mountains of West Virgina but have not lived there since 1968.I loved riding in the mountains as a boy.It was great.Now I have a farm in Florida and I still enjoy riding but no mountains here.I have an andalusion gelding and a quarter horse and a few beef cows.I love horses and always have.Again Welcome.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome @Serenial What a beautiful place you live in, and Rock is gorgeous as well


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

@Serenial Buna! :wave: Beautiful horse!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh goodness you remind me why I love Friesians. Hello from Texas!!!


----------



## findinghappy (Feb 24, 2018)

Welcome! I'm sorry to hear about Rocks injury, and I hope he heals completely, but wow is he gorgeous!! I loved the photos you posted. Some of the scenery reminds me of Alaska where I grew up. I even knew a few student's who were from Romania, gosh could they swim! Anyways, welcome again, and please, more pics! 😁


----------



## Serenial (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you all for your warm thoughts! 

Since it is in demand, I was perhaps thinking of opening a new thread - like some sort of a journal for how Rock's injury is progressing (and fresh pictures of my boy).Opinions?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

The journal section is my favorite part of the Forum. I'd say go for it!


----------

